# Ice Ice Baby



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

These are some shots of ice formations along the banks of the Henry's Fork River:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

awesome pics!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's awesome! I wish I would have had my camera with me when I went riding up American Fork Canyon up to Silver Lake. The waterfalls were frozen and you could see the water falling behind it, it was really cool!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's great stuff.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Very nice. You have a good eye for a pic.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Great Pic's!!


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool... 8)


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome looking pics, that ice is way cool. Excuse the pun!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> Whoa! Frozen chaos. Niiice!


Thats a great way to describe it... thanks for the pics... :shock:


----------

